# Steering column adjustment



## scatteredrugs (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a 2004 Toyota Corolla. When I move the seat to where my legs are comfortable, the steering wheel is too far away. If I adjust to where the steering wheel is correct, my legs are cramped up.

I have adjusted the tilt on the steering wheel as well as the angle of the seat back. Nothing works to make it fit me. My husband is 9 inches taller than me and he has the same problem.

The remedy would be to extend the steering wheel farther out away from the dash. Not telescoping, but a permanent extension.

Does anyone know if this can be done? And at what expense? And what parts would be necessary?

Thanks!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Not telescoping, but a permanent extension.


Ayuh,...

If Toyota didn't provide that Option,...Telescoping that is...
I really Doubt it's anything that can be Done...


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

If you are both uncomfortable in the car how did you end up getting it?

I can only think of a few options right now. One is some aftermarket steering wheels are deeper then stock ones also they generally use a spline adaptor assembly so they can fit many vehicles to the same wheel. It may be possible to find a aftermarket to bring it a few inches closer. Other then that I will take a little engineering. It may be possible to have a machinist make a extension for the hub but it is pricey to have custom splines made. Moving the whole column would get very involved and most shops would turn away from that type of work.

The simplest solution is to both road test cars until you find one you are both comfortable in and trade this one that is uncomfortable for you in.


----------

